# amplificador de 100w



## djprogressive (Sep 2, 2009)

*hola estoy queriendo armar un amplificador de 100w pero no dispongo de fuentes con salidas tan altas como 75v! y quiero saber si usando 2 amplificador de 50w con el tda1562 me entregaria 100w..dispongo de 2 fuentes de pc y pienso usar esas para alimentar los integrdos..desde ya muchas gracias!*


----------



## FBustos (Sep 2, 2009)

con una sola fuente se deberia poder alimentar 2 tda1562... aunque mejor postea las especificaciones de cada fuente para estar seguros.

saludos


----------



## djprogressive (Sep 2, 2009)

he amigo gracias por contestarme.. la fuente tiene salida de 12v y hasta 16A! me sobra para alimentarlo...ahh la fuente dispone de 300w..
Pero sera que tirara como un amplificador de 100??? disculpa si es re ignorante la pregunta jaja..


----------



## Cacho (Sep 2, 2009)

Ampli de 50W, parlante, otro amplificador de 50W y su parlante y... voilá, 100W al instante.

Saludos


----------



## djprogressive (Sep 2, 2009)

gracias!! armaste alguna vz el 1562? o alguno mas grande?


----------



## Cacho (Sep 2, 2009)

Uno que otro...


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 3, 2009)

Si vas a usar una fuente de PC para eso, te recomiendo modificar la referencia de voltaje que va al integrado TL494 de la fuente (o similar), creo que en la pata uno, que va a +5v y cambiarlo por los +12v. Asi cuando suba el consumo del amplificador, se va a compensar solo el voltaje en la fuente para que no haya caidas de tensión, y además va a trabajar más estable.


Fijate que hay posts en el foro de cómo hacerlo, yo mismo creo haber posteado algo así un tiempo atrás.



Saludos.


----------



## djprogressive (Sep 3, 2009)

gracias por el consejo.. ke onda con eso que se ve en los foros por ahi de que el 1562 satura en la mitad del volumen?? es un error de ellos o asi es el amplificador¿


----------



## Cacho (Sep 4, 2009)

Nunca leí algo así, ni escuché ningún 1562 que haya armado saturando a media potencia...

Me suena a cuento o a algún error de armado.

Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 4, 2009)

A mi me suena a fuente que no le da la corriente para alimentar el amplificador


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2009)

djprogressive dijo:


> .....ke onda con eso que se ve en los foros por ahi de que el 1562 satura en la mitad del volumen?? es un error de ellos o asi es el amplificador¿


Que sature a mitad de volumen *NO* es indicativo de *NADA*, puede estar el potenciómetro de volumen a 1/2 y el amplificador estar entregando su máxima potencia o estar al el potenciómetro al máximo y el amplificador no llegar a su máxima potencia, eso NO depende del amplificador, sino de la tensión de la señal de audio aplicada.


----------



## djprogressive (Sep 4, 2009)

we kapo muchas gracias por tu ayuda..!! me mando al 1562 ntonces! jaa..dspues les cuento como me fue..saludos..


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 4, 2009)

Antes que empieces a armar..

Los pensás usar para música, o para algún instrumento (guitarra/bajo/teclado/etc) el amplificador?



Saludos.


----------



## djprogressive (Sep 4, 2009)

y yo lo quiero para la compu..por que?? hay que acrle alguna modificacion??

aaa..vos armaste uno de estos amplificador?? como te fue..





> Por favor, no agredas al lenguaje. "K" u "qu" no son lo mismo. Ni las abreviaturas del chat o los SMS. Es un foro  ;-). Gracias.


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 10, 2009)

No, pero no creo que para un instrumento como una guitarra o un bajo funcione bien.

Para escuchar música no hay problema, está echo para eso.


----------



## psvega (Sep 14, 2009)

Saludos y creo que tu pregunta no es ignorante , es mejor pasar por tonto una vez en la vida que no la vida entera,ahi te sobra potencia para entregar 100 watts a la carga .


----------

